# Switch headphones to headset in sound settings?



## newad01 (Oct 16, 2020)

I plugged in my mobile phone headphones into my laptop, selected headphones and stupidly clicked remember decision. However this means the mic doesnt work (should have selected headset) and I can't find it anywhere in the sounds settings (control panel or windows 10 settings) on how to change it. 

My laptop uses Realtek, so I have uninstalled the driver & reinstalled from both Dell's website & Realtek's but no look it still has the setting remembered. The Realtek Audio HD Manager doesnt open in Windows 10 as well I have found the link in the Program Files as read elsewhere but no luck. I even completely reinstalled windows on my laptop but no luck.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated please


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 17, 2020)

Tight clicking on speaker icon on taskbar / playback devices (or sound settings) doesnt let ya select what ya want ?


----------

